# Electra Woman & Dyna Girl Debuting on Digital June 7 and on DVD July 5



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Digital Content Creators Grace Helbig and Hannah Hart Star in the All-New Feature-Length Film
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

